# My latest Craigslist find...



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if I got a great deal, but it seems like I got a good deal anyway. This was on craigslist close by and I got it for $65. A little Goof Off, some Scotchbrite, elbow grease, and belt adjustment, and it runs pretty doggone good.

The tag says it's a Tomlee Tool out of Minneapolis....

Question - I've heard some talk about waxing the table... I've never done that and think I need to do that with this one. How do I wax it and what do I use?

Also, there seems to be a bit of a problem with the table being not quite flat. The infeed side seems to be about 1/64th high in the middle and the outfeed side about the same.... or maybe it's my square that's not flat... don't know... Any suggestions?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

If you have never been to Old Wood-Working Machines: http://www.owwm.com , then I suggest you head on over there. That looks old enough to qualify, '50's probably. There are people over there that restore woodworking equipment as a hobby and never touch wood.:huh: If someone can't figure it here, then the forum over there should.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I second jeffreythree opinion. www.owwm.com is the place you need to be asking questions about that old plainer. Someone there can tell you how to level the table. You can also look up your tool and find eveything about it there. Oh yea Great Buy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a good find...good price if it runs. Looks a lot like this one.

You might use a good straightedge to verify the beds. They can be milled if necessary. I don't use wax on tools that come in contact with wood. I use what's called Top Cote.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys... I did find out that Tomlee was a part of Toro and I suppose I did OK since the original price for the jointer/planer was $75 without the motor or stand... LOL

And it does run, C-man.... Just seems to need some fine tuning...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Good find Terry

Gerry


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Ah-HAH!!!! I found ONE of my problems. It seems that the blades may need to be replaced. Apparently they are the original blades (Tomlee Tool etched into them.) I took the guy I bought it from that a "friend" had sharpened them recently. Well, they are sharp (I have the slice in my finger to prove it) and I wanted to see how it ran and worked, but noticed a couple of problems with the boards. I wanted to blame the table for some of it, but I removed the blades for some fine tuning and adjusting when low and behold, I put the first one up and noticed it "warped" enough on the sharp side that you could see it with the naked eye. Then the next one and the next, the same thing. I don't know who his "friend" was, but he didn't know much about sharpening jointer blades... One was low on the end, another in the middle, and the third was a bit of a snake....

SOOOOOOOO>..... I'll be purchasing new blades for this ol' gal and putting the originals back in the closet in case the Smithsonian calls... or maybe a trip to Antiques Road Show...

Now, my next question... Grizzly is in my back yard, and their website priced a set of three 6" blades at $40.... Anyone know of a better deal? I could do the Harbor Freight deal, but I really want a good set...


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice machine. The blade price sounds about right to me. As far as waxing. Most defiantly, YES. I wax all my tables. Table saw, band saw, jointer, planer. Everything works better when the work slides easier. I think it's safer also. It doesn't take as much effort to push, so you have more control. When I'm jointing a bunch of wood I can tell when the wax starts to wear off. It gets tougher to push the wood. Fences also. Make sure when you put the blades back in you triple check it, to be sure it's tight. You don't want the blade flying out at you. This is the page at OWWM, on Tomlee
http://www.owwm.com/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=861


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Terry Beeson said:


> One was low on the end, another in the middle, and the third was a bit of a snake....


Are there any real sharpening shops close ? $9.00 would get them straight/sharp again around here ($.50 inch) But $40 for a new set doesn't sound unreasonable.

You know I read this thread when you posted it and was jealous. I look on C-list all the time and see just killer deals...but they are in Chicago or St. Louis, both 3 hours away. I don't need a jointer per say, but I see big old bandsaws and tons of other stuff well worth the money...if I did not have to give up a days pay being self employed fetching them, that is the kicker.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, that's where I found out it was a $75 item in '52.... Thanks for the link. I've got to get into that more. I use to LOVE watching The Woodwright's Shop and see how they used to do it... And I'm half a hour from Silver Dollar City and love to go down there and talk to the guys who build the furniture there... They have some neat stuff for sure...

What do you use for wax, Big Red?

Daren.... "NA-NA-NA-NA-BOO-BOO!!" :tt2: :whistling2: 

:laughing:

But believe me... it's that "blind squirrel / nut" syndrome for sure... :wallbash:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Terry.
Good find my man hope it works good for you.


----------

